# black bear hide tanning



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Flesh, salt dry, *pack and send to tannery.*


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

lol... 

sorry, got no recipies, i use wildlife gallery in MI to tan


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

One of the Foxfire books has tanning techniques in it but I do not remember which 1.


----------



## jcathunter (Jul 5, 2009)

Check out research mannikins. They have a lot of supplies to tan in a lot of different ways, as well as instructional videos.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> Flesh, salt dry, *pack and send to tannery.*


and if you do it yourself dont forget to degrease them


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

> flesh, salt dry, pack and send to tannery.


~x2


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

*send it out*

Bears are notorious for slipping around the face and ears,___flesh ,salt, rehydrate, pickle,degrease,shave,pickle final shave,neutralise,tan,oil,dry,break it...not just as simple as saying your going to tan it yourself,if you want to truly keep it then send it out


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

hope you got a good fleshing machine


----------

